# Big Bertha



## stonedsmithy (Mar 19, 2007)

my biggest yet


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

*Sup StonedSmithy. Man she is beautiful. What strain? I hope your in a pot friendly country posting that pic of yourself. If not i would think about removing it for saftey reasons. Just a thought.  *


----------



## stonedsmithy (Mar 20, 2007)

hey cheers for that i didnt even thnk bout that eh come on new zealand make us a pot friendly country haha


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 20, 2007)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> hey cheers for that i didnt even thnk bout that eh come on new zealand make us a pot friendly country haha


holy crap dude that plant is a monster lol ur gonna have to use a chain saw to harvest that. lol great pic man


----------

